# Ammo shortage



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Man this shortage is getting old!!!! I was at sportsmans in Riverdale about 3 weeks ago and the shelves were starting to look like they did a few years ago. They had a bunch of factory ammo, a decent selection of bullets for reloading, and even a little powder. I went there last night to get some .30-30 bullets and everything is gone again. Not a single box of .30-30 in the store (only a few boxes of 45-70). Almost all of the factory stuff was wiped out, only a few boxes of 30-06 and a few 7mm, but everything else is out. All the powder, primers, and most of the bullets are gone too. This can't be because or the Navy Yard shooting is it?

Seems like a few years ago every little grocery store, convenience store, sports store, you name it had cases of .30-30. I can't believe it's so hard to find right now. Is everyone taking their .30-30's hunting this year??? 

Very frustrating:x


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I was at a Walmart last weekend and they had quite a bit of ammo behind the glass. Did not have the 45 or 22 i was after, but had several other pistol calibers and lots of rifle ammo. I guess they won't have the reloading bullets you need, but you might find a box of factory 30-30 at one of them.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Hope ya have a good friend who reloads.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that it all started with the hoarders and doomsday folks. Now we are to the point that general shooters don't want to get caught short again. So when they see something that they need they buy as much as possible which is creating a new shortage. I haven't seen a good supply of bullets or powders for a couple of years now and I found out that when I buy powder that I need to buy it by the jug instead of 1 pound bottles. The same with bullets, when I find one that I like I purchase enough for a couple of years. Primers go without saying, buy them by the 1000 instead of 100 at a time

I don't expect to actually see a good supply of reloading supplies or factory loaded ammo until at least next spring.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree. This sucks!

Been trying to find some powder for a while now.... so annoyed!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Impeach the SOB and all his little minions!

Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

So my brother called me last night from Smith and Edwards, and he said they have all kinds of bullets there, did end up getting my .30-30's too. Factory loads, a bunch of reloading supplies (although the powder selection was poor). I must have hit Sportsmans between shipments or the hoarders have not thought about Smith and Edwards. 
I sure hope this crap ends by next year!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Elkoholic8 said:


> I sure hope this crap ends by next year!!


Nope, I posted during the summer here that some places were reporting backorders that were over a year out. Heck even Hornady dropped most of their bullet types to concentrate production on the more popular bullets that are in higher demand.

Smart people would start a company based on making .22lr ammo though. Free market and all that.

-DallanC


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> So my brother called me last night from Smith and Edwards, and he said they have all kinds of bullets there, did end up getting my .30-30's too. Factory loads, a bunch of reloading supplies (although the powder selection was poor). I must have hit Sportsmans between shipments or the hoarders have not thought about Smith and Edwards.
> I sure hope this crap ends by next year!!


Smith and Edwards has overall had an awesome selection and their prices have been some of the lowest during all this hooplah. Last week I went with a list of calibers to but and to my surprise they had it all: they had .22, .380, .40, .45, 9mm, 7mm, 223, and 300. They had a lot more than that on the shelf but that was what I was looking for specifically.

Impact Guns in Ogden has had a pretty good ammo supply, but their prices are an absolute joke. Expect to pay $5+ per box over what you would at Smith and Edwards.

Cal-Ranch has also some more stuff in lately.

Seems like if you can get there early morning (10 AM or so) the selection is strongest.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Heck even Hornady dropped most of their bullet types to concentrate production on the more popular bullets that are in higher demand.


That letter was a hoax.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> That letter was a hoax.


And the youtube video of Steve Hornady explaining why they are doing this is also a hoax? Come on, I watched the video, its as real as it gets.






-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> That letter was a hoax.


That letter was on the Hornady website. They have temporarily discountinued some items.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

When I've need reloading supplies I've been going to Scheels. For some reason they always have what I need in stock. Its been really nice. Other than I live in Emery county and its a 2.5 hr drive-O,-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I spoke to an SW counter guy and he indicated that they get 22lr every Wednesday and it often lasts into Thursday afternoon.


----------

